# AoBR Nob to Painboy



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres my AoBR Nob converted to a Painboy. I used styrene and left over bits of the model to make the Urty syringe, Doc's looky thing and Buzzsaw. Apron is made from GS.










I've been wanting to do the for a long time and finally got arround to it. Sorry, no WIP shots as my camera was away at the time of construction.
C&C welcome.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That is a very characterful conversion, well done dude, +rep

EDIT: No, it says I have to spread it around, so +rep in heart!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great job. This is a project that I was also planning on doing so I will be referring back to this thread when I do finally get around to it.:wink: Well done:victory:


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a shot from the back








If your interested to do this conversion both arms were slugga arms. For the syringe I cut off most of the slugga, leaving the grip and a about 1mm of the slugga. This slugga was cut up and parts of it along with styrene sheet and rod as used to build the syringe. The pipe coming out of the back is also styrene rod, pre-bent to fit between the two cannisters. The buzzsaw thing was made with styrene sheet and again I cut off most of the slugga and filde it into a more sutiable shape to act as the grip/hilt. The grip guard is a strip of thin styrene sheet with small squares of styrene sheet glued along it's length. Any further question just ask.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job. +rep from me.


----------

